# OT > Offtopic >  HelB saa uuden omistajan (aprillipila)

## antti

Aamun Pravda kertoo, että Moskovan autokombinaatti numero 1 on tehnyt 50 miljoonan ruplan tarjouksen Helbistä ja tarjous on hyväksytty. Moskovalaiset tuovat kombinaatin ensimmäisen politrukin toveri Molotovin johdolla uusia innovaatioita Helsingin liikenteeseen. Meiltä löytyy iso määrä Liaz-bensabusseja, jotka ovat oivallisia puukaasukäyttöisinä. Karjalan ikihongat ovat nyt halpoja, kertoo toveri Molotov ja jatkaa että ensimmäisenä aloitamme puukaasuliikenteen Varhan prikaatissa. Kilpailua emme pelkää, vaan lupaan tarjota coctailit kaikille naapurifirmoille, kertoo toveri Molotov. Lipputarkastajiksi koulutamme muutaman tsetseeniohranan, niin eiköhän pummillamatkustelu lopu nopeasti.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Aprillipila hyvinkin, mutta jotain yhteistä brändäystoimistoa varmaan on käytetty jo aiemmin. Vertailkaapa Mosgortransin ja HelBin merkkejä!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Compact

Toinen hauska "huhtipäivään" (suom.-ruots. aprildaagen) liittyvä aihe Suomesta Ruotsissa.

Helsingin raitioteillä mietitään raideleveyden muutosta nykyistä leveämpään, koeosuus käytössä

----------

